

Show HN: Yak.to, my weekends project - invite code "hackernews" - yakto

I'd love some feedback on Yak (http://yak.to). Trying to figure out positioning and differentiation, and how to solve the chicken-and-egg problem.
======
JCB_K
Pay money to get an username?

------
yakto
clickable link: <http://yak.to>

